# Help! 2 Lines have turned into 1 !



## Cookies &amp; Cats (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Last night day 13 after clomid i saw 2 lines on opk stick.Test line was lighter so me and dp took this as a negative.My folli was scanned yesterday at 22.Convinced it was be 2 strong lines this morning i tested at 07:30 (not my first wee) and it was almost positive? 2 strong lines but test line was slightly lighter. SOOOOOOOOO i tesed again just now at 0900 and only 1 line?!   

So is that it have i had my surge!! im going to call clinic as they will need to arrange IUI but what if i have got the lines wrong going crazy, last IUI failed with trigger shot so this one is natural.

Should i rush to chemist this morning and buy more sticks and continue with testing? I only have 2 sticks left

Please help


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Cookies

Did you speak to the clinic?  I would imagine that the last test was probably a bit diluted they say that you should wait at least 2-4 hours before testing again.  I had my IUI on the day of my surge and I am now in the 2ww!  I hope that it all goes ok for you.  As far as I am concerned a line is a line regardless of how faint it is.  Take care


----------



## sallylally (May 4, 2011)

Hi Cookies,
Defo phone the clinic but I reckon it's likely that you've had your surge.  Day 13 seems good, 22mm follie also good.  I never get on very well with OPKs where you have to read the
lines so now I buy the clearblue ones with a smiley face (even though they're more expensive)  Maybe the clinic could scan you again tomorrow? This month i had my IUI 36hours 
after my positive surge cos it was on Sat evening.  Clinic seemed to think that was fine even though I worried it would be too late.  

Fingers crossed for you,
Sal x x


----------



## Cookies &amp; Cats (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Wow yesterday was mad! I called the clinic, they said i had surged and to get there by 12.30 for IUI. Considering the clinic is  a 2 hour drive and were were still in our pyjamas it was hectic!

IUI was very difficult yesterday, not at all like the first one.took ages and then they had to call the doctor down and take me to theatre.Was very painful and painful for the rest of the day but hopefully something good will come out of it.

It seems everyone has there IUI at different times after the surge . So now I am worrying that they were a bit to fast with me as it was the weekend and they are closed Sunday.

Last 2 week wait was soooooo long but im going to keep busy this time.

Good luck to everyone else on 2 week wait.xx


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Cookies glad to hear that it all went well in the end at the clinic1  I know how you feel our clinic is a 7 1/2 hour drive so as soon as I surged we made our way to the clinci and they did the iui there and then, I thought it might have been a bit too soon but the Dr thought that as the scan results were ok it was a good time I suppose we will all find out soon!  I am due to test on 27/07/11 its gonna be a long wait!  I have had a few pains and sore nipples but nothing really out of the ordinary as I am probably looking for symptoms!  Keep your chin up and good luck!


----------



## Cookies &amp; Cats (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi jennywren, wow we are both in the same boat at the moment.IUI same day as surge. Cant wait to hear you result, i hope with all my heart you get a positive


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Cookies & Cats thank you so much for you kind words and well wishes.  I really hope we get a BFP and that it all works out well.


----------

